# My Pickup System/ 2022 Houston Fishing Show



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Would this possibly eliminate the need for a jack plate? Or would you still need to lower the motor to plane out?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats on the design and pending Patent. Nice to see it finally hit the market.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats man!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice work, impressive product!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brandon Alexander said:


> Would this possibly eliminate the need for a jack plate? Or would you still need to lower the motor to plane out?


Thanks guys!

For optimum performance you really need a jackplate. The whole idea is to be able to run the outboard as high as possible and also have the ability to jump on plane where the stock intakes would be out of the water and cause overheating.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

When do the t-shirts come out?


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> For optimum performance you really need a jackplate. The whole idea is to be able to run the outboard as high as possible and also have the ability to jump on plane where the stock intakes would be out of the water and cause overheating.


Makes sense. Super cool design!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Best of luck @Smackdaddy53 hope you're very successful


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

*these look badass*


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great work Smack.

Sorry, I can;t make the 14 hour commute to the show. Otherwise I would be there for you.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I feel like I saw this skiff on 77 today headed north, but might have been another Chittum.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can finally officially say my pickup system is patent pending and the full patent is in the approval process. Come check it out at the Chittum booth at the Houston Fishing Show held at the George R Brown Convention Center next week beginning Wednesday. I will be there Saturday working the booth with Hal and Stephen to discuss the system and hand out business cards if any of you want to come out and see what it’s all about!
> Many MicroSkiff members have been running my system the past year and next month I will be installing it on hull #1 Chittum Challenger which will be designed to run perfectly with my pickup system.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Hope this will be a home run for you.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

That's very exciting, let's hope for a smooth patent process.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats on the progress Mac!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Congrats, Mac!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Congrats Smack! Good luck and Blessings!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really appreciate the support guys. I will have more content coming soon and an actual website. I have no plans to sell kits but am absolutely in production and do all the fabrication and installations my self other than the machine shop that pumps out the pickup housings for me. I want to be in full control of the product and installations so I can assure my customers recieve a turn key system with no issues I can’t mitigate in person or over the phone. It’s a rough time to get going but I am hoping for the best. I see a few here that have hands on experience with my product and I truly appreciate the trust you showed and opportunity you gave me to get these on the water.

Here is a video I shot last year on my buddy’s 21. I have two of these hulls, one with a 115 ProXS and the other is a Yamaha 115SHO with my prototype installed and both have been operating flawlessly for over a year.









ZCC Pickup/ Chittum 21


Zephyr Cove Custom Pickup System on a 12 degree Chittum Islamorada 21 fully jacked cruising 45mph




rumble.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> Congrats, Mac!


Thanks for being one of my most patient guinea pigs Bruce!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Well done bro!!! 💪💪


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice work. Maybe I will be the first outside of the US to install one


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Mac. Happy for you and wish you all best success!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Very cool Mac! Genius setup. Best wishes for every success in your new endeavor!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Most know already but I sure don’t mind
Endorsing products that are useful and legit. The LWPU is just that. I have run it on back water surface grass which is where I have had some over heating issues the most.

It helps run super skinny over sand / oysters and I don’t have any paint missing on my skeg. To me this helps avoid destroying the backwater environment as well. I will have this set up on any future skiff.

Well done @Smackdaddy53!


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Your time payed off good luck Doug


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool @Smackdaddy53. I'll look for ya at the show.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

good for you man. well done.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I saw your system on Eric's HPX-s. Cool looking system.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck with the patent! What a process that is. BTW, I'm looking for a sponsor. Kidding.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> I saw your system on Eric's HPX-s. Cool looking system.


I never installed one on his boat but thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Congratulations and good luck with the patent! What a process that is. BTW, I'm looking for a sponsor. Kidding.


It wasn’t that bad other than the cost but it’s gone faster than I thought but just not quite out of the woods yet.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

Awesome! All the best for your innovation!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> When do the t-shirts come out?


When this economy gets back under control so who knows! 
I’m getting the product name verified so I can start having the housings laser engraved and then I’ll start with some swag. It won’t be cheap imported junk either.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats Mac. When "that dude" finally finishes with my skiff, I'll be a customer.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It wasn’t that bad other than the cost but it’s gone faster than I thought but just not quite out of the woods yet.


Provisional or utility?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> Provisional or utility?


Is this a trick question? PM me


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Props to you man.... you've put a lot a work into this. I am only 3 hours away but can't make the boat show this week - I hope to see one of these close up soon.

I've ran my Whipray enough now to know I can go another 1" up, but would loose water pressure - I have my eyes on this for the future, probably next season when I may trade out my 50 hp for a 60 hp, replace the jackplate and raise my poling platform.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

You think that would hold up to a flooded timber environment? My boat frequently slides over beaver dams and cypress knees. It's rough on equipment. About half the guys in this area have went to mud motors, but that comes with it's own set of issues. And loud as hell. Looks like this might split the difference between a mud motor and an outboard with regular side inlet pickups, if it would hold up to the abuse.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> You think that would hold up to a flooded timber environment? My boat frequently slides over beaver dams and cypress knees. It's rough on equipment. About half the guys in this area have went to mud motors, but that comes with it's own set of issues. And loud as hell. Looks like this might split the difference between a mud motor and an outboard with regular side inlet pickups, if it would hold up to the abuse.


Yes just have to use heavier hardware and through bolt it. The housing is a chunk of billet aluminum and mounting flange is 1/4” thick. The intake screens on bottom are replaceable. I run mine over live oyster now and then on accident and it’s been on my skiff the longest.
I hope no one is silly enough to copy this. I will find out and then find you. Patent Pending


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It there no pee hole? Or is it not needed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> It there no pee hole? Or is it not needed


No vent, not necessary. If it were it would have one. Lots of time, money and testing. This is not a prototype.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice work I been watching you for a while now with these. The only problem is you are too far away from me. You need to train a few guys here in FL to be certified installers.😉


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Nice work I been watching you for a while now with these. The only problem is you are too far away from me. You need to train a few guys here in FL to be certified installers.😉


I’m driving to Florida in a few weeks...message me. 

as

As far as training people...I don’t trust anyone enough, no offense to anyone at all but I hold a very high standard for any work I do and today it seems there is a pretty big lack of pride in people and their craft. I would not expect anyone to take as much pride and meticulous attention to detail as I do because it’s not their “baby”. I am striving for quality over quantity, not the opposite. I’m not saying there are no craftsmen anymore but they seem to be more scarce these days. I charge a premium for a reason, a few here will attest to my craftsmanship and work ethic. Maybe one of these days but for now I’ll make the trip and do each install with my own two hands.


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is a video I shot last year on my buddy’s 21. I have two of these hulls, one with a 115 ProXS and the other is a Yamaha 115SHO with my prototype installed and both have been operating flawlessly for over a year.


Cool video running jacked up. I noticed there was no compression plate, wouldn't it still be needed with your lwpu?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can finally officially say my pickup system is patent pending and the full patent is in the approval process. Come check it out at the Chittum booth at the Houston Fishing Show held at the George R Brown Convention Center next week beginning Wednesday. I will be there Saturday working the booth with Hal and Stephen to discuss the system and hand out business cards if any of you want to come out and see what it’s all about!
> Many MicroSkiff members have been running my system the past year and next month I will be installing it on hull #1 Chittum Challenger which will be designed to run perfectly with my pickup system.
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YES !!! Congrats dude


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I’ve had a ZCC pickup on my boat since January of 2021. It’s just about the only thing that hasn’t broken………. 😩

I’m proud for you Mac. You certainly earned it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

35spline said:


> Cool video running jacked up. I noticed there was no compression plate, wouldn't it still be needed with your lwpu?


It’s a 21’ Chittum Islamorada, no compression plate necessary. It would be out of the water running this high and holeshot is fast because it’s a 21’ hull.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> I’ve had a ZCC pickup on my boat since January of 2021. It’s just about the only thing that hasn’t broken………. 😩
> 
> I’m proud for you Mac. You certainly earned it.


Thank you sir! You got to see how far back in the marsh we can get stuck in mine too! Haha


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thank you sir! You got to see how far back in the marsh we can get stuck in mine too! Haha


LOL. I still have nightmares about pushing boats…………. Crazy low tides……….And crazy spooky reds………. I always try to bring as little as possible in someone else’s boat, but next time I’m bringing my wading boots.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never installed one on his boat but thank you for the compliment!


Really? Sorry I’m more senile than I thought in my old age.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Always great to see innovation. Congrats on the patent and best of luck in the market


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JoseC said:


> Always great to see innovation. Congrats on the patent and best of luck in the market


Thank you, this is just the beginning. I have a few other products and this system will evolve some over the coming years.


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s a 21’ Chittum Islamorada, no compression plate necessary. It would be out of the water running this high and holeshot is fast because it’s a 21’ hull.


Amazing to see it running that far out of the water. Relative to that running height how much lower does it have to be to get on plane?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations and well deserved!! I hope to stop by and see you and Hal but I’m on call😬. I’m sure I still need your system!


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on getting some much needed recognition. 

I had my boat rigged by Mac and it is truly a game changer for flats fishing in Texas. I have 140 hours with the unit and it has worked flawlessly. Here is a photo of where the boat can run. My only problem is my jack plate needs to go 2 inches higher.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> Congratulations on getting some much needed recognition.
> 
> I had my boat rigged by Mac and it is truly a game changer for flats fishing in Texas. I have 140 hours with the unit and it has worked flawlessly. Here is a photo of where the boat can run. My only problem is my jack plate needs to go 2 inches higher.
> View attachment 199637


Damn, that's up there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

35spline said:


> Amazing to see it running that far out of the water. Relative to that running height how much lower does it have to be to get on plane?


About 4” but keep in mind this is a 12 degree hull all the way to the stern, no pad.

Here is the same hull but full Carbon, not half with a 115SHO. It is a high volume low pressure cooling system so I stepped up the hose and fittings one size to allow for more volume. Each system is 100% custom and unique to each hull, outboard and accessories it may have. The pickup is ambidextrous as well as my custom fit and drilled filter bracket and the hoses are custom made on site for full articulation of the tilt and jack plate with zero binding or excess length. This guy’s boat was one of the atypical systems due to the PowerPole bracket and larger hose and I ended up changing the location of the filter and went with a more typical setup with the straighf fitting at the housing and routed over the jackplate instead of under it. The SHO outboards are more fickle about how long you can make the hose but I found the sweet spot. 
It basically has two stages filtration before the water enters the pump, the intake screens then the 595 micron t-strainer. My skiff had the prototype system I made in late 2017 and today I am still running the same water pump and impeller with zero pressure loss which means nearly zero wear. Before I was going through about one water pump a year due to running in extremely shallow water and the sand wearing grooves in the cup and wear plate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> Congratulations on getting some much needed recognition.
> 
> I had my boat rigged by Mac and it is truly a game changer for flats fishing in Texas. I have 140 hours with the unit and it has worked flawlessly. Here is a photo of where the boat can run. My only problem is my jack plate needs to go 2 inches higher.
> View attachment 199637


Tell them about what happened the maiden voyage when you were not paying attention where you were running! 
We still need to get that trip in one of these days.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Of course your first pic of the 21' forced me to go measure my no jack plate Marq w 90sho....now I feel inadequate
Great stuff man!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Dang, I am late to the show. Congrats Mack. Can one of these be fitted on my Zuke 2.5? Haha


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Congrats mad respect to those that innovate and see the the dream/process through to completion👍


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll second Mac's comments about his attention to detail and the need for him to install it. Each boat has some unique features that he has to consider when properly installing the plate, filter, and hoses. On my Maverick, for example, he had to trim about 1/8th of inch off one of the trim tabs to get proper clearance. Of course he checked that with me before doing that mod. There's also a question of where to place the inline filter. I highly recommend getting it placed somewhere you can access it easily while in the boat. Mine is on the elevated transom right behind where I sit. If you get in some very shallow mud or heavy grass areas, the filter might need to get cleaned out while on the water. Much easier to do it if easily accessible. Finally, I had some issues on the initial installation as it was not getting proper suction to prime the system. Mac and I went through several attempted fixes before he took my boat back and spent several days with it. He finally figured out that it needed a really solid flushing of the water jackets to improve the water flow and that fixed it completely. I was highly impressed with his dedication to getting the system installed and running perfectly.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Clean fabrication of an excellent (and needed) functional! I hope you prosper.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

What a game changer! way to go Mack!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks again guys. I hope at some point this system is standard equipment on some boats. I’m working on incorporating the pickup in the hull as well as most of the plumbing. If I can pull it off the plumbing will be as streamlined as the rest of the rigging that runs from the deck through the rigging tube and some outboard models may be set up to accept the system from the factory. That is down the road but definitely going to happen at some point if I can keep the ball rolling. There is nothing wrong with the system as it is but there is also no reason to stop innovating. If you never stop learning you will never cease to adapt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> I'll second Mac's comments about his attention to detail and the need for him to install it. Each boat has some unique features that he has to consider when properly installing the plate, filter, and hoses. On my Maverick, for example, he had to trim about 1/8th of inch off one of the trim tabs to get proper clearance. Of course he checked that with me before doing that mod. There's also a question of where to place the inline filter. I highly recommend getting it placed somewhere you can access it easily while in the boat. Mine is on the elevated transom right behind where I sit. If you get in some very shallow mud or heavy grass areas, the filter might need to get cleaned out while on the water. Much easier to do it if easily accessible. Finally, I had some issues on the initial installation as it was not getting proper suction to prime the system. Mac and I went through several attempted fixes before he took my boat back and spent several days with it. He finally figured out that it needed a really solid flushing of the water jackets to improve the water flow and that fixed it completely. I was highly impressed with his dedication to getting the system installed and running perfectly.


Thanks Bruce!
If you had those 9” tabs like mine instead of the 12” that extend past the pocket (Maverick made revisions as time went on) I would not have had to trim your tab. It’s not necessary on many boats, just the newer Maverick HPX-Ts with the longer tabs. 
That plug of sea grass popped right out with a reverse flush!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mac, are you going to be at the fishing show Thursday or Friday?


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks again guys. I hope at some point this system is standard equipment on some boats. I’m working on incorporating the pickup in the hull as well as most of the plumbing. If I can pull it off the plumbing will be as streamlined as the rest of the rigging that runs from the deck through the rigging tube and some outboard models may be set up to accept the system from the factory. That is down the road but definitely going to happen at some point if I can keep the ball rolling. There is nothing wrong with the system as it is but there is also no reason to stop innovating. If you never stop learning you will never cease to adapt.


And we can say we knew you before you became famous. 😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Mac, are you going to be at the fishing show Thursday or Friday?


Saturday


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Saturday


10-4. I'll catch up with you in Victoria. Give you a shout next week. 
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

congrats Mac I have been running mine in the laguna for a year and it is flawless on my chittum and makes a great marriage. I appreciate your dedication to your craft and your friendship keep kicking ass!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can finally officially say my pickup system is patent pending and the full patent is in the approval process. Come check it out at the Chittum booth at the Houston Fishing Show held at the George R Brown Convention Center next week beginning Wednesday. I will be there Saturday working the booth with Hal and Stephen to discuss the system and hand out business cards if any of you want to come out and see what it’s all about!
> Many MicroSkiff members have been running my system the past year and next month I will be installing it on hull #1 Chittum Challenger which will be designed to run perfectly with my pickup system.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on patent,,good luck with it.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

How does it affect the gas milage?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Just now catching up on this. That is tight - nice job!

Are you showing that deal in FL somewhere or just happen to be coming to our crazy state for other reasons?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MRichardson said:


> Just now catching up on this. That is tight - nice job!
> 
> Are you showing that deal in FL somewhere or just happen to be coming to our crazy state for other reasons?


Several reasons, no way in hell I’d make a 2800 mile round trip right now for fun with diesel at or above $5 a gallon!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NDuncan said:


> How does it affect the gas milage?


It doesn’t.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It doesn’t.


I would think that there would be some loss of energy due to the prop not being fully submerged. Is there something I don't understand in the fluid dynamics of the prop/water system?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NDuncan said:


> I would think that there would be some loss of energy due to the prop not being fully submerged. Is there something I don't understand in the fluid dynamics of the prop/water system?


Yes, you are under the impression the jackplate can’t be lowered and we are running around with the plate all the way up all the time. There are custom props made for running like this that have a unique blade shape, heavy cupping and overall design. If it were an issue there would not be 24 happy customers running my product and 14-16 of them are Chittum owners.
Are you the real Norman Duncan?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

NDuncan said:


> I would think that there would be some loss of energy due to the prop not being fully submerged. Is there something I don't understand in the fluid dynamics of the prop/water system?


One thing I can tell you for sure is I don’t spend what I did on Chittum LMII FC to be running a LWPU that doesn’t work. I vetted it very well as well as @Smackdaddy53 before diving in.

He is not the type of dude to sell bullshit. Fun to fish with as well.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

NDuncan said:


> I would think that there would be some loss of energy due to the prop not being fully submerged. Is there something I don't understand in the fluid dynamics of the prop/water system?


Different props for different purposes. The whole system has to be engineered to work together. Some big speed boats run with props half out of the water. Google Arneson.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, you are under the impression the jackplate can’t be lowered and we are running around with the plate all the way up all the time. There are custom props made for running like this that have a unique blade shape, heavy cupping and overall design. If it were an issue there would not be 24 happy customers running my product and 14-16 of them are Chittum owners.
> Are you the real Norman Duncan?


Yes, I helped build the Glenncraft bonefish skiffs in the early 1960's. Wonderful innovation, you should be proud. Hope you get the patent before the big boys jump on it! N


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NDuncan said:


> Yes, I helped build the Glenncraft bonefish skiffs in the early 1960's. Wonderful innovation, you should be proud. Hope you get the patent before the big boys jump on it! N


Thank you. I saw your interview with Andy, good stuff. 
It’s already protected, the big boys are SOL now unless they want to make me an offer I can’t refuse...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I may not make it to the show today, I had some personal business come up that takes precedence but it’s still a possibility if I can get this done early enough. Still go by the booth, ny pickup is there and I may be later this afternoon.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Lolli and I went down to see you; we had a good visit with Stephen. The show seemed a little smaller than last year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Lolli and I went down to see you; we had a good visit with Stephen. The show seemed a little smaller than last year.


That must be my fault too! Sorry I missed you guys. There’s another show in May and I will definitely be there.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, unless I have to be in court in Conroe I’ll be in Harlingen. You need to come down for a few days and we’ll push my boat out of a back lake for a change………


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations to a fellow inventor! Your invention is way more impressive than mine.

Is there a way this could be used / adapted as a pickup for a livewell on a tunnel hull? right now i am using a head pump for an RV because there is no easy way to rig out my old 17T without basically taking the whole thing apart. but this pump has a sort of squirt-squirt-squirt action at best, doesnt work while moving, and doesnt push enough pressure to oxygenate at all, just like a sip of water at a time.

anyway, sick idea! i know a lot of people who could use this. ill spread the word.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ohg123 said:


> Congratulations to a fellow inventor! Your invention is way more impressive than mine.
> 
> Is there a way this could be used / adapted as a pickup for a livewell on a tunnel hull? right now i am using a head pump for an RV because there is no easy way to rig out my old 17T without basically taking the whole thing apart. but this pump has a sort of squirt-squirt-squirt action at best, doesnt work while moving, and doesnt push enough pressure to oxygenate at all, just like a sip of water at a time.
> 
> anyway, sick idea! i know a lot of people who could use this. ill spread the word.


Thanks. I bought your Rattle Snaker, like it a lot! 

That would be one expensive livewell pickup. You are better off going with a thru hull brass pickup. The 17T has no ideal mounting area anyway.


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That would be one expensive livewell pickup. You are better off going with a thru hull brass pickup. The 17T has no ideal mounting area anyway.


maybe i should patent my crazy RV pump assembly? everybody asks what the random tubing sticking out the bottom of the boat is..

my inventions are a lot more Morty than they are Rick.. if you catch my meaning. you've earned the white labcoat for sure.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Man that pick-up is a work of art! 
Really nice work!!


----------



## Clwise12 (Dec 5, 2020)

These are so sweet. Have you ever done one on a Caimen?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clwise12 said:


> These are so sweet. Have you ever done one on a Caimen?


Message me, we can discuss further.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I really appreciate the support guys. I will have more content coming soon and an actual website. I have no plans to sell kits but am absolutely in production and do all the fabrication and installations my self other than the machine shop that pumps out the pickup housings for me. I want to be in full control of the product and installations so I can assure my customers recieve a turn key system with no issues I can’t mitigate in person or over the phone. It’s a rough time to get going but I am hoping for the best. I see a few here that have hands on experience with my product and I truly appreciate the trust you showed and opportunity you gave me to get these on the water.
> 
> Here is a video I shot last year on my buddy’s 21. I have two of these hulls, one with a 115 ProXS and the other is a Yamaha 115SHO with my prototype installed and both have been operating flawlessly for over a year.
> 
> ...


Now I want a Chittum. Damn.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 199561


If I'm interpreting right this picture shows 6" of lower unit below the bottom of the boat. Is that with the jack plate all the way down? How much lower unit is below the boat when jacked up as high as it can run?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> If I'm interpreting right this picture shows 6" of lower unit below the bottom of the boat. Is that with the jack plate all the way down? How much lower unit is below the boat when jacked up as high as it can run?


The boat you are referring to is a 12 degree hull with no tunnel, the water does not lift off the hull like other boats. That is as high as it goes, we could not raise the engine or jack plate any more than that before the poling platform became an issue and it’s already running with half of the prop out of the water. This is crazy high for this hull design. The first video is me filming this boat running 45 mph and only the skeg is in the water, original intakes are several inches out of the water then. The 2 degree non tunnel Chittums run with 2” below the hull and the tunnel models run with the skeg even with the bottom of the hull. My HPXT prop is above the bottom fully jacked and runs that high all day.
This is higher than a Bob’s nosecone can effectively pick up water, the holes would be above the water. 
Chittum 21









ZCC Pickup/ Chittum 21


Zephyr Cove Custom Pickup System on a 12 degree Chittum Islamorada 21 fully jacked cruising 45mph




rumble.com





My HPXT with the prototype system


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the explanation. Really drives home how a low water pickup is an essential part of the package in order to help these boats achieve their full potential.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Really drives home how a low water pickup is an essential part of the package in order to help these boats achieve their full potential.


A jackplate and prop that stays hooked up when raised this high are also key.


----------

